# Identify B14 1997 Sentra Engine Model



## Faulty (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm having trouble identifying the engine model of my recently acquired 1997 Sentra. Since this car is from Malaysia, it doesn't have a VIN number, porbably locally assembled. I can't seems to get any reference by searching this forum. From what I gather from wikipedia, it should be GA16DE, but it could also be GA16DNE. This is what I got from the chassis plate
Model : BAYARHFB14EWA
Engine No : GA16-C0*****
Chassis No : BDAB14-B9****

* [*] are the serial number, as far as I know, we're not suppose to disclose it right?

Anyway, can anyone help me identify my engine? If engine picture is needed then I'll post it up here. Thanks


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Yes post some pictures, make sure you show the timing case end of the rocker covers and the intake system.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

if i remember correctly, if you have a downdraft throttle body, it's the DNE, if it's sidedraft it's a DE.

i'll look more into that. i'd like to see pics too.


----------



## Faulty (Jul 11, 2010)

Sorry for the long delay, been traveling, car accident (this car, but lucky not serious), and works. Here's the picture.










Thanks for helping guys


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's a GA16DE.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

smj999smj said:


> It's a GA16DE.


X2

you can see the VTC bump in the valve cover


----------



## Faulty (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys.

I was just wondering, how come I don't feel anything when driving with high RPM? or VTC is really "variable" unlike V-TEC's 2 step's changes?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

well you are talking about 115Hp...
the cut in is about 3500 rpm and it cuts out around 6500 rpm.

mine used to run strong to 7000 cut out, so i think it wasn't working. you can disconnect the solenoid and see if its working, I never bothered.


----------

